
Software Foundations - jacobparker
https://softwarefoundations.cis.upenn.edu/
======
jacobparker
This appears to be a new edition/refactoring/redesign of the previous version
of Software Foundations. I haven't had much time to look through it but it
looks like there is new material (volume 3?) (EDIT: found a hosted copy of the
old version, at least for now:
[https://softwarefoundations.cis.upenn.edu/current/toc.html](https://softwarefoundations.cis.upenn.edu/current/toc.html))

The previous version was hosted at
[http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/sf](http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/sf)
which now redirects to here.

\---

This book is very good for self-study. It teaches you Coq, a formal proof
assistant/language. Formally-verified programs can be extracted from these
proofs into languages like Haskell and OCaml.

